# Toshiba Tecra A8:Erfahrungen?



## vladi (26 Februar 2007)

Hi,

hat Jemand was zu melden bezüglich Stabilität usw.?

Danke im Voraus.

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## zotos (26 Februar 2007)

Ich kenne das Tecra A8 Model zwar nicht. Aber das Tecra S4 ist stabil und mit RS232.


----------



## vladi (27 Februar 2007)

*Tecra*

Hi,
Danke. Ja, Tecra A8 sind die relativ neue Businesslaptops von
Toshiba, auch mit RS232.

V.


----------



## TommyG (27 Februar 2007)

Ich

bin damit zufrieden, aber der Kollege hat schon 2 HD's verheizt, ok, 5x Mexico und so....

Greetz


----------



## o.s.t. (28 Februar 2007)

gibt da jetzt so ein "Angebot":
falls du im ersten Jahr eine Garantierep. haben solltest, wird dir der Kaufpreis erstattet. Details:
http://de.computers.toshiba-europe....IC&key=MONEY_BACK&banner_id=CELL_GELD_ZURUECK

o.s.t.


----------



## zotos (28 Februar 2007)

Das Teil sieht wirklich gut aus (nicht nur optisch auch die Daten) im Daten blatt steht wirklich ganz klein drin (bei den Schnittstellen) "seriell" meiner Meinung nach sollten die das ganz groß schreiben ;o)

@valdi: Ich denke aber das Gerät ist Empfehlenswert.


----------



## vladi (28 Februar 2007)

*Tecra A8*

Hi,
Danke für die Meinungen.
Ja, die zahlen angeblich das Geld zurück, falls das Gerät defekt hat(1J).

Habe das Ding bestellt, bin mal gespannt..

Gruss: Vladi


----------

